# Solved: I have an Unknown device in my network.



## hungledink (Oct 8, 2005)

I recently upgraded to the BT Home hub, which after reading several forum posts about it was a bad decision.

I have now installed this and connected my PC (via USB) and XBOX360 (via ethernet) to the Home hub, l and although I have to wait for my line to be optimized, everything seems to be working well.

However, when I check on y network status, using the BT Broadband Desktop help utility, it shows I have an UNKNOWN DEVICE connected to the router along side my PC and XBOX360.

I have tried to obtain assistance from BT themselves but they simply told me to ignore the unknown device, as it will not cause any harm!!!!

Does anyone know how I might find out what this is or remove it from my network?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you PING this device? What is it's IP address? If you have uPnP enabled on the router, it'll show up as a device.


----------



## hungledink (Oct 8, 2005)

The IP address is 192.168.1.253 It also has a MAC Address. 

It also says the operating system of the device is unix if that helps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like you have an NAS or some other IP connected device in the network. How about doing this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## hungledink (Oct 8, 2005)

This is the result;

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\l*******i>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ta*****a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Thomson ST Remote NDIS Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-18-F6-0A-24-09
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 June 2007 00:41:15
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 June 2007 00:41:15

C:\Documents and Settings\l*******i>ipconfig/all


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe this explains your "unknown device". 

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.webb-heath.com/blog/"]*BT Total BroadWin!
*December 29th, 2006

Well, I completely take it all back, Ive never been so impressed with my Internet connection. I get 8192 / 448 and the router and VoIP work flawlessly.

This post originally was going to be another moan, since the latest firmware update, I seemed to get a third ethernet port appear (ethport3) that had an unknown device attached to it. A port scan revealed a Samba server running. Curious! The latest firmware, it would seem, runs a file/print server on 192.168.1.253. I just popped a Bytestor 512Mb USB pendrive in USB port A and restarted the BT Home Hub, and named the unknown device Bytestor.

After restarting the BT Home Hub, I now have a nice little NAS solution by browsing to \\bytestor.home\bt_7g, nice one BT!

Im going to try a USB portable disk later, Im not sure if it will be able to power it or not. The other thing to bear in mind is that its a USB port and not USB2, so its only 12Mbits/s.

BT should sell these unknown features, they would certainly appeal to a lot of people, Im almost tempted to pop the BT Home Hub open and see if theres room for a 2.5″ disk inside. Maybe they have this planned for future revisions?
[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## hungledink (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot.

Shame the BT Tech support werent aware of this!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Google is a wonderful tool.  Maybe BT Tech Support should try it, it would help their tech support responses.


----------

